# What color jacket with these grey pants?



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd probably go with a dark blue, but almost any color will work


----------



## yellokyd03 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking of khaki. I checked out the Burton Hellbrook Lichen in person and it looked great but can't find my size anywhere.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Orange is the colour to go with grey, hands down. But it has to be the right orange. ^^


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

yellokyd03 said:


> I was thinking of khaki. I checked out the Burton Hellbrook Lichen in person and it looked great but can't find my size anywhere.


I like to have at least one bright/easily identifiable piece of clothing on so friends can find me.



Anticrobotic said:


> Orange is the colour to go with grey, hands down. But it has to be the right orange.


I love the snowboarder instructors jackets this year for Whistler, nice bright orange really stands out and would go well with those pants


----------



## Fiziks (Sep 7, 2012)

Grey is basically the absolute most neutral color you could pick, so literally anything will work with these (except maybe a slightly different shade of gray). Black, White, Blue, Green, Orange, Red, basically any color under the sun would look fine with grey pants, it just depends on what look you're going for. If you want to be chill and muted, a black jacket would look sick with those, if you're trying to be noticed, bright yellow, orange, or an electric blue would look sick too.


----------

